# Retaining pin or bushing - shifter cable



## hawaiiboy

We own a 2000 Toyota Corolla with an auto transmission. The shifter cable slipped from the shifter. Can't tell if it was held by a retaining clip or a bushing. Anyone know. If its the former, I can try looking for it near the shifter stick.


----------



## D-rock

hawaiiboy said:


> We own a 2000 Toyota Corolla with an auto transmission. The shifter cable slipped from the shifter. Can't tell if it was held by a retaining clip or a bushing. Anyone know. If its the former, I can try looking for it near the shifter stick.



Take a pic.....

My guess is if it's a ball/knob then a plastic bushings snapped off

If it's a shaft with a hole in it then probably a pin or clip


----------



## Billy_Bob

Go to a Toyota dealer parts department. They should have a diagram they could show you. Then you can see what is missing.


----------



## hawaiiboy

I already called the toyota parts dept. they don't know if it's retaining pin or bushing. My old Hayes manual states a retaining pin. 

I looked the interface and it's a ball end so I'm guessing it's a bushing fitting that has worn out. This makes me believe my Hayes manual may be accurate. Anyway someone told me to go to the junkyard but I don't want to do that.


----------



## hawaiiboy

Sorry. I should say that my Hayes manual is not accurate. Anyway called the dealer parts dept and they confirmed is bushing only comes with the cable and is not sold separately. This cable will cost $285. Not going to do that. Anywhere on the net I can buy this bushing? Aloha.


----------



## firehawkmph

Got any junkyards in Hawaii? My son converted his 97 corolla from auto to stick and got most of the parts from local pick a part junkyard for dirt cheap.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## hawaiiboy

The bushing is an item that will worn out and getting it from the junkyard will not guarantee one that is in good condition. Besides I won't know it's condition until I spend some effort removing the central console on an junkyard car.


----------



## firehawkmph

Hb,
If you had a car in the junkyard that had lower miles, it may be worth the effort. Beats $285. It's not that hard to get the console off to get at it. 
I'll ask my son when he gets home from work. He's an auto tech and very familiar with the toyotas.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## firehawkmph

Hb,
My son says on both ends of the outer cable housing, there is a C-shaped clip that holds the outer cable in place at each end. He said its unusual for those to come off on their own. He said you may have to take off your shifter console to get to the one attached to your shifter. The other end should be exposed under the hood by the tranny. The piece is spring steel, looks like a letter C with a lip bent into it that would be on the edge opposite of the opening, if that makes sense. The lip is there so you can grap it easily with a small pliers or vise grips.

Mike Hawkins


----------



## hawaiiboy

Used a 5/16" e-clip and a 5/16" axle nut cap from Lowes. Both fits perfectly and feels very secured. will attach photos later. Thanks everyone for your contribution. Aloha.


----------



## hawaiiboy

And here's the e-clip It fits quite perfectly.


----------



## firehawkmph

hawaiiboy said:


> And here's the e-clip It fits quite perfectly.
> 
> View attachment 44834


Nothin' like a happy ending. Glad it worked out for you.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## SkinnyVinnie

*Question About eclip on shifter cable fix*

The eclip stayed on securely? Even with no groove for the eclip to sit in? Having same problem on 2003 Corolla and it looks identical to your pics. Recently out of work and don't have $200 plus installation to spend from a mechanic. Anything u could reply to help me would be really appreciated. Have console and everything off, just want to know before I go purchase parts, if it ended up lasting and being successful. Thank you in advance for ur response!


----------



## SkinnyVinnie

The eclip stayed on securely? Even with no groove for the eclip to sit in? Having same problem on 2003 Corolla and it looks identical to your pics. Recently out of work and don't have $200 plus installation to spend from a mechanic. Anything u could reply to help me would be really appreciated. Have console and everything off, just want to know before I go purchase parts, if it ended up lasting and being successful. Thank you in advance for ur response!


----------



## ron45

Give the little kid next door $5 and take the one off his wagon.

No really, go by one of these and you wont have to worry about it.


----------



## ChuckF.

Both http://www.villagetoyotaparts.com/ and http://www.toyotapartsoverstock.com
have their parts books online, and you can order parts from them online.

If nothing else, it gives you another price point so you know if you are getting ripped off by your local dealer.


----------

